
Ask HN: Why tech companies haven't changed their Benefits yet? - bsvalley
Working from home, better health care benefits, flexible hours and more vacation days (versus unlimited time off). These are all the benefits people are really looking for in 2017. Why are companies still offering free beer on tap, in-house yoga room, hipster coffee bar and unlimited time off instead of the benefits mentioned above?
======
sidlls
Why should they change?

The perks you describe (free beer; coffee are perks: they cost almost nothing
compared to salary and have little lasting real value for the employee) are
cheaper than real benefits and a sufficient number of developers are happy to
consider them as part of their compensation.

Also, the beer and coffee perks you describe aren't all that common, even in
tech centers like the Bay Area. Most of the "perks" in these places are
limited to things that are free (amortized) to the company: ping-pong tables,
kitschy furniture and the like. Occasional (or even frequent) catered meals
and snacks are far more common, but even these are relatively cheap compared
to employees' salaries.

------
auslegung
What are your sources? I'm not being argumentative or belligerent, I'd
consider anecdotes completely valid here. Just curious.

